# den Familien ihre Kinder entreißen



## mh1

Hallo, 

kann man "den Familien ihre Kinder entreißen" mit "arrancar a los familias a sus hijos" übersetzen? 
Aber ist dann im Spanischen noch eindeutig, dass "a los familias" indirektes Objekt und "a sus hijos" direktes Objekt sein soll? Wenn nicht, wie macht man es deutlich?

Danke im Voraus,

Martin


----------



## Sowka

Hallo mh1 

Es wäre gut, wenn Du einen ganzen Satz posten könntest, in dem die Formulierung vorkommt. Dann lässt sich besser erkennen, welche Möglichkeiten zur Lösung des Problems es geben könnte. Danke!


----------



## mh1

Ein vollständiger Satz ist z.b. "Laut dem Artikel haben die schwedischen Behörden den Roma-Familien ihre Kinder entrissen.", dass wäre im Deutschen eine Aussage, die in dem Artikel vorkommt. Wenn ich das dann im Spanischen ausdrücken will, "Según el artículo los organismos oficiales suecos arrancaron a las familias gitanas a sus hijos.", habe ich den Eindruck, dass nicht klar ist, ob "a las familias gitanas" oder "a sus hijos" direktes oder indirektes Objekt ist, weil die Präposition "a" bei beiden benutzt wird.


----------



## anipo

... les arrebataron sus hijos a las familias...

1. Arrebatar passt besser als arrancar.
2. Es ist vollkommen klar was DO und was IO ist.

Saludos.


----------



## Geviert

S: Die schwedischen Behörden
V: haben 
IO: den Roma-Familien 
O: ihre Kinder 
V: (PII) entrissen

S:los organismos oficiales suecos
IP: _les _(zuerst steht das indirekte Objektpronomen) 
V: arrancaron (besser: _arrebataron_)
O: sus hijos (kein IO!)
IO: a las famlias


----------



## mh1

Danke für die Antworten. Ihr habt beide das direkte Objekt "sus hijos" ohne die Präposition "a" verwendet. In http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spanische_Grammatik#Direktes_und_indirektes_Objekt gibt es das Beispiel "Vimos a los niños", bei der das direkte Objekt (los niños) eine Personengruppe ist und (deshalb?) mit der Präposition "a" verwendet wird. Warum wird dann mit den Verben "arrancar" oder "arrebatar" und der Personengruppe "sus hijos" die Präposition "a" nicht verwendet?


----------



## Geviert

> Warum wird dann mit den Verben "arrancar" oder "arrebatar" und der  Personengruppe "sus hijos" die Präposition "a" nicht verwendet?



Die Sonderegel Akkusativobjekt+Präposition "a" hängt im Spanischen von vielen Faktoren ab. Einer davon (der bekannteste) ist die Bezüglichkeit auf Personen (_vimos a los niños_) oder auf Sachen (_vimos la ciudad_). Man muss dazu auch die _Rektion _des Verbs beachten. Ihrer Rektion gemäß benötigen die Verben "arrancar" bzw. "arrebatar" ein Objekt (_los hijos, el dinero, la manzanas_) und ein Indirektobjekt, das_ im Dativ mit a_ steht (_a las familias, a alguien_). Wie kann man das lernen? Hier ein Link und insbesondere hier bzgl. der Verben (s. a(2): uso forzoso, doble uso, no se usa).


----------



## anipo

Gracias por el link, Geviert.
Me era claro por qué el complemento directo iba sin la preposición, pero me faltaba la referencia.
Saludos.


----------



## mh1

Danke für die Erklärung und die Links, damit ist es klarer, auch wenn die Ausführungen in den verlinkten Dokumenten so ausführlich und vielfältig sind, dass ich einige Zeit brauchen werde, um das zu "verdauen".


----------



## anipo

Hallo mh1,
ich wünsche dir, ein überflüssiges oder fehlendes "a" soll dein schlimmster Fehler in Spanisch sein! 
Saludos.


----------

